

12 Years Ago today, Erlang/OTP was released as Open Source - chops
http://web.archive.org/web/19991009002753/www.erlang.se/onlinenews/ErlangOTPos.shtml

======
chops
Related: Erlang/OTP R14B01 Released today:
<http://www.erlang.org/download/otp_src_R14B01.readme>

